# Urban Explorers horror film



## Ace5150 (Mar 23, 2012)

Cracking yarn set in underground Berlin..........if you like yer horror, then watch this.............gory but 'necessary'


----------



## Evilgenius (Mar 23, 2012)

Mrs got me this the other week and we watched it last night, bit ott in places but not bad.

Reminded me of the German bunker in the Paris Catacombs.... glad I watched that after going there!


----------



## Nobody. (Mar 23, 2012)

Be interesting to see what locations they really used any online source or streaming links please?


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 23, 2012)

Is this the one where they go underground and don't take tripods


----------



## Ace5150 (Mar 24, 2012)

yeah, trust me, you seasoned UBX'ers WILL find parts far fetched with their equipment and lack of accesories........but 'horror fans' will appreciate it..........makes a change from the usual splatter-fest horror............and the etchings on the walls of SS guards was very good as well


----------

